# Campsites Near Mount Rushmore



## CampKerzic (Mar 5, 2005)

Hello Outbackers! We are planning a trip in June with two other families to Mount Rushmore. We all have kids ranging from 1 to 12 years old. We are looking for a campground with full hookups (electric, water, and sewer), lots to do for the kids, and some privacy. We would like to avoid a "parking lot" type of place. Any recommendations? I noticed some postings on this topic from last year but wanted to get updated information. Also, any tips on what we must do and see in the area would be great!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We stayed here last summer. It's a very nice campground, a little pricey, but just about the nicest one we've stayed in.

Mike


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

I second Mike's recommendation. Actually, we haven't camped at Rafter J Bar, but my brother-in-law did and his family loved it. I have heard other people say how nice it is, also.

Bill


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Very nice, Mike! I've added to our summer campground list.


----------



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

Rafter J Bar is awsome







I would suggest the Ranch Camp area in the high 170's or 180's sites. The campground is within a short drive of everything.

RT


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I know you want full hookups but I can't give you a recommendation for one with hookups in that area. But I will say that if you are in that area I have three suggestions for places to stay with no hookups and I hope you don't pass up the chance to stay at one of the most amazing places in the country. My suggestions are:









Custer State Park









Custer State Park









Custer State Park









The second one is really amazing.









http://www.sdgfp.info/Parks/Regions/Custer/index.htm

Previously discussed stuff:

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...ster+state+park

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...ster+state+park

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...ster+state+park


----------



## muliedon (Jul 6, 2005)

I believe my response to a similar questions is on one of the links listed here. I will still put my "vote" in for the Palmer Gulch KOA. We stayed there twice in the last two years, and thought it was great. The kids loved it, and it is located close to quite a few attractions. My wife came back from a scrapbooking retreat Saturday evening, and after looking a the pictures from last summer, we all said we couldn't wait to go back to the Black Hills again. Unfortunately it will probably have to wait until the summer of 2007. Hope this helps.

Don


----------



## CampKerzic (Mar 5, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for your tips and input! We book three sites at Rafter J's the first week of June. We are looking forward to it!


----------

